# Angel Veil Ram



## CDNeon

I just found this sub, and I'm excited to contribute. Studio photographer/photojournalist by trade, and quickly learning photographing fish has a whole host of new challenges.

Canon EOS 5D.
50mm
1/100
f 1.4
ISO 100
Aquarium Lighting


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Wow, that is a stunning picture!


----------



## CatFishStryk

Beautiful photo, beautiful fish!


----------



## fisheye

Really excellent shot!


----------

